# Poodles Chewing Bones



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

None of my poodles have ever broken a tooth chewing on bones, but if the bones are not edible, they will not chew on them for very long. We have had other breeds that I could see breaking their teeth, although they never did (Malinois, Rottweiler, Kuvasz). Those dogs would chew on a bone until it was removed. The worst case tooth breakage we ever had was a whippet/border collie cross that wore all her front teeth down, chewing on wire fencing, trying to get to goats.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a pretty good article on 'What Bones Are Good For Dogs'...I feed Molly Chicken bones(raw) Goat or lamb neck bones, pork or beef ribs, etc(all raw of course!) and have never had a problem thinking any of them were too hard as they all are entirely consumed with much 'chewing' (not gulping large pieces)

I did have a Tibetian Terrier break a back molar on a soup bone once ! Yeah, stay away from those big weight bearing bones if your dog is a avid chewer!

http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/16688340-what-bones-are-good-for-dogs

P.S. The worse teeth I have ever seen as far as teeth being worn down to the gumline have been on dogs who were allowed to chew the covers off of tennis balls...........tennis balls are like giving your dog sandpaper to chew on so watch that your dog is not chewing on them folks!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ouch! chewing on a wire fence. Sounds to me like the Whippet part had a severe case of Sighthounditis.... NVB for short... Not Very Bright. 

I think Poodles have a shorter attention span. "I've tried that two or three times and it didn't work so I'm moving on to other things." Poodles are smart that way. 

Chewing on hard glue??? Blech! And they either swallow the tennis ball fuzz or leave it in shreds on the floor.


----------

